# Devil Z



## Gin (Jul 20, 2006)

A devil.. Really is ;x




































coupe, 6 speed manual, full body paint, Rwd 2 wheel.

Future mod: Gullwing door ;>
Crashed 2x when i race and some stupid people who cant drift hit me o_oa
Besides that it runs like a devil.. >:]


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, it certainly is perdy. i'd drive it until i scared myself  then i'd have to do it again.


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

my god man! freakin nice! love the body kit.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

damn, really nice Z you've got.


----------



## Gin (Jul 20, 2006)

tim788 said:


> my god man! freakin nice! love the body kit.


Actually, I didnt change the body kit that much. Just adding a spoiler, side skirts and a simple change on front/rear bumper. Its more like a Street Spec kit. Thanks x)


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds like all show and no go. IF that were mine i would park it at a car show and win a prize not race it and get it hit.

Damn nice looking Z.


----------



## S13RB25 (May 27, 2006)

the wing's a bit extreme for me, but i can definately tell that you''ve spent a lot of time and money on the car and have done everything the right way. real nice car man. :thumbup:


----------



## Gin (Jul 20, 2006)

I got the money from racing. Thats how i got her modified. ;>


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Gin said:


> I got the money from racing. Thats how i got her modified. ;>


That's a nice ride!


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

1 of the hottest 350z'z i've seen! full compliments to you dude, beautiful!


----------



## Gin (Jul 20, 2006)

et.turbo.dude said:


> 1 of the hottest 350z'z i've seen! full compliments to you dude, beautiful!


Hottest? Seriously? You should go out more often.. Lol.. but thanks


----------



## Kako (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice car! Loving the front and rear bumpers. Not lovin the the spoiler, but it still looks great. If looks are anything, that that car must be a great racer! Great ride, man.


----------



## B13 GTi-R (Sep 5, 2006)

looks like something out need for speed underground. but very nice man. Got the money from street racing you say? didnt see your car in 2Fast 2Furious...


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

crazy car! very nice lookin. i wish i had those seats


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

Nice color, its original. Your car is hella clean too.


----------

